# Hasselback Potatoes



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 19, 2019)

Has anybody given these a try?





__





						Grilled Hasselback Potatoes | Char-Broil®
					






					www.charbroil.com
				




They look really tasty and I’ve got that new grill and all 

I’m going to give this a shot next week. 

G


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 19, 2019)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Has anybody given these a try?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 chilerelleno
 has some great hasselback recipes. Check them out


----------



## kit s (Dec 19, 2019)

Sowsage did point you to a good source.
I have made them baked and really liked them.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 19, 2019)

RS, I have tried them and they are delicious!


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 19, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> chilerelleno
> 
> 
> chilerelleno
> has some great hasselback recipes. Check them out



Oh ya!! Chile has this down to a science and his stuff is simply amazing!! There is also a bunch of other stuff in his recipe index....that I'm big into making.

Robert


----------



## R Blum (Dec 19, 2019)

Another thing I gotta try.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 19, 2019)

I watched a video recently about these potatoes.  Seems like a lotta prep work, but they sure we're perty. Tasty in my imagination, too. Looking forward to the pics.

Edit: CharBroil recipe says 10 min prep. Obviously not an OCD'er like me. I'd probably spend 10 mins on each potato!


----------

